# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  buying tv online

## Oruvan1

Hello

Need advice on buying TV.

I live in UK and parents ippo naattil aanu.
avarkkoru TV venam.. veettilullath sound problem aanu.

Engine aanu oru TV vedikkaanulla best option in kerala.

Online aano ? or from electricals shops near by ?

Oru good 32 inch to 40 inch TV kk ethra rate verum normally ?

Njaan flipkartil orennam kandu. is it a god tV ? or ithilum better kittaanundo ? - link https://www.flipkart.com/thomson-9a-...S_R8EHLPYQBEEB


please advice

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Hello
> 
> Need advice on buying TV.
> 
> I live in UK and parents ippo naattil aanu.
> avarkkoru TV venam.. veettilullath sound problem aanu.
> 
> Engine aanu oru TV vedikkaanulla best option in kerala.
> 
> ...



online medikanel u will get better deals and offers..offline offers kuravayrkm also rate will be higher..but offline method aanel namuku nerittu sadhanam kandu medikam..2 aayalum it has its own merits and de merits..

online aanel oru 13-23k de idayil nalla tv's kittum both 32 and 40 inch...mi , oneplus okke aanu nalla deals...

----------


## Oruvan1

> online medikanel u will get better deals and offers..offline offers kuravayrkm also rate will be higher..but offline method aanel namuku nerittu sadhanam kandu medikam..2 aayalum it has its own merits and de merits..
> 
> online aanel oru 13-23k de idayil nalla tv's kittum both 32 and 40 inch...mi , oneplus okke aanu nalla deals...


thanks Akhil

----------

